# Modified top cap



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (22/10/14)

After getting tired of removing the ever so tight top cap on the stillare rda, and a few innovating skills coupled with Hein's (don't know his forum name) advice, I decided to hunt for a copper pipe fitting at a hardware store. A few stores never had them, so I actually had to hunt for the perfect fit. Here are some pics 






The top part of the pipe serves as a chuff enough wide bore drip hole. I won't call it a tip coz this thing is toooo damn huge. 





I then drilled that vaping mother chucker out with a 3.5mm drill bit, and stretched the air hole a bit more by going in circular motions. It's really untidy, but this one just serves as an experiment. I will drill my next one out with a drill press, in 6 diagonal holes. 






After finding the drip hole to be too big, I sought a hard plastic fitting McGyver that is used in geysers (it does not get hot, believe me I chain vaped this baby for hours) and luckily, it's wide enough to drop through there too. 






Just another picture to show how damn wide that drip hole is. I can even play around with my wick as I drip lol. 

Last point. I used the same build with my stock stillare top cap opened up fully, and the vapor was impressive, but meh, not Cloud Chasers Incorporated worthy. Now, with this top cap, the vapor production tripled, and the once hot-as-hell Vape, became a cool and smooth Vape. Really loving it. Cloud comps, come at me bro. I am waiting. Lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Xhale (22/10/14)

very clever thinking there form you and hein


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (22/10/14)

McGywer!


----------

